# Một thiếu nữ Hà Nội mọc “cái ấy” của đàn ông



## Xinh (28 Tháng tám 2012)

30 năm nay, một bệnh nhân nữ có cơ thể phát triển tương đối bình  thường nhưng giữa bộ phận sinh dục lại “mọc” ra mẩu dương vật như của  nam giới.
 http://2.bp.************/-4jDPtXwrjZw/T8o8MlalKfI/AAAAAAAAAiI/xfJlXm1psKc/Kieunu.Info-ky-la-thieu-nu-co-cai-ay-cua-dan-ong.jpg
Ảnh minh họa.
 Sau hơn 30 năm sống trong mặc cảm với một bộ phận sinh dục không rõ  ràng, một cô gái đã được các bác sĩ Bệnh viện Việt Đức phẫu thuật tạo  hình lại “chỗ ấy”.
PGS-TS Trần Ngọc Bích, Bệnh viện Việt Đức (Hà Nội), cho biết bệnh nhân  là nữ, cơ thể phát triển tương đối bình thường nhưng giữa bộ phận sinh  dục lại “mọc” ra mẩu dương vật như của nam giới. Sau khi làm các xét  nghiệm và thăm khám lâm sàng, bệnh nhân được xác định bị tăng sản thượng  thận thể nam hóa nên đã được phẫu thuật tạo hình lại “con giống”.
 Cũng theo TS Bích, trước đó, ông đã phẫu thuật cho một bệnh nhân hơn  20 tuổi, cơ thể bên ngoài phát triển như một thiếu nữ. Tuy nhiên, bộ  phận sinh dục không có lông mu và không có kinh nguyệt. Sau khi thăm  khám lâm sàng, làm các xét nghiệm nhiễm sắc thể giới tính và gen TDF để  xác định giới tính, xét nghiệm các hormon cần thiết, các bác sĩ phát  hiện bệnh nhân không có buồng trứng, tử cung nhưng lại có hai tinh hoàn.
 Dù giới tính thật của bệnh nhân này là nam giới tuy nhiên vì bệnh  nhân đã sống hơn 20 năm với hình hài, tên gọi của một cô gái nên bệnh  nhân được cắt tinh hoàn, điều trị bằng hóc môn để duy trì cuộc sống của  nữ giới.
 TS Bích cho biết lứa tuổi phẫu thuật tạo hình “con giống” ở những người lưỡng giới phù hợp nhất từ 1-2 tuổi.
 Trước khi quyết định chọn giới tính phẫu thuật cho những bệnh nhân  không rõ ràng về giới tính, các bác sĩ sẽ căn cứ vào khả năng có con của  giới định chuyển, khả năng sinh hoạt tình dục với sự hòa nhập cộng đồng  của giới định chuyển, ý muốn của bệnh nhân và của cha mẹ bệnh nhân.
 Chẳng hạn nếu nữ mà có con được thì sẽ mổ tạo nữ, nếu tạo nam mà có  khả năng có con thì mổ tạo nam. Nếu không có con ở cả hai giới thì chọn  giới tính mà sẽ mổ tạo được “chỗ ấy” gần giống nhất với bộ phận sinh dục  của giới định chuyển để bệnh nhân có cuộc sống tình dục bình thường.  Ngoài ra, ý kiến chọn giới của chính bệnh nhân ở tuổi trưởng thành cũng  sẽ được tôn trọng.
 Theo NLĐ


----------

